

Storm Clouds - px
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/11/storm-clouds.html

======
mark_l_watson
Fred is describing a bubble in the making, and I agree. I have considered this
hot market to be a good thing for developers (e.g., I have been able to turn
down most work offers and just take the ones where I will learn the most) but
an eventual crash will hurt developers who don't have specific and hard to
find job skills.

